# Heartbroken



## NDlover1975 (Sep 25, 2013)

We recently just had two of our pygmy goats give birth and all went well but, today one of our Nigerias gave birth out to pasture and the baby was still born. She's a first time mother and I'm not sure what could have happened. We also aren't sure when she became pregnant so we're not sure if the baby was premature. I have a quick question, since we are new to this has anybody had a kid born with soft, gelish like hooves. The little baby which was found dead in the pasture had these type hooves. It made me think that maybe she was born too soon and wasn't fully developed however she was completely covered with hair and had teeth. We're so sad and disappointed. I almost feel guilty that I didn't keep a better eye on the mother but, at the same time not sure if there is much more we could have done. I had just been up to check on her a couple of hours before we found the baby. She had no signs of labor And appeared to be acting just like her normal self. The other mother's we have showed clear signs of labor. I'm feeling lost.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. It is a part of this lifestyle and it hurts like Heck. We have lost more than a few over the years and I never get used to it. It is heartbreaking and you can never seem to stop second guessing. But more often than not it is far beyond our control.
My babies seem to have soft, squishy hooves when they are first born. But maybe it was early.
Relax and try to know that it was not your fault.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Soft gel like hooves is normal. Teeth not through the gums is a good indicator of a kid born early.

It does hurt so bad. You can not blame yourself. A good friend told me very recently you can't live in the barn.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm sorry, I can only imagine how you feel right now. But we can only do so much, and the rest is in God's hands. Place your trust and confidence in Him, and everything will be alright.
And as sad as this is, keep in mind that nature is cruel; some begin life, some end life, and some never even get a chance at life. We try so hard, but in the end we realize that some things are just beyond our control.
And that's when we learn to accept and move on...
Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so sorry that you have gone through this. I have not experienced this as we are new to goats but I am sending you lots of hugs :hug:


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If the teeth were visible it was full term. With a first timer it's quite possible she didn't just dry it off fast enough.


----------



## NDlover1975 (Sep 25, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and caring attitudes. I keep saying "what if". Hopefully next time we will be able to be right on top of things and know when her due date will be. We had no idea with this one and she was a first time mother. Sounds like my questions were answered and she probably was full term. My other kids that were born this year hooves seemed to be hard but, it's good to know that they sometimes can be squishy as well. This is all a learning process for my husband, kids and myself. The kids were so sad but, I reassured them that this is all part of farming.Thanks again guys!  :/


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so sorry for your loss  It is a bad hurt , I was there not too long ago with one of our lambs . The way I try to look at it is that the baby just wasn't meant to be. No suffering , no pain , just never left their mommas womb and entered the world. It makes me feel better knowing they didn't feel any pain really , they passed inside their "perfect world" , warm and safe.
A good friend told me that it is part of farm life . Since then , its been "easier" to except and move on . I can't explain how that works , but it does. She also told me to cherish and embrace the living , and forgive the losses , maybe not exactly the words , but the meaning is there 
I hope you feel better in time about your loss , i know it took some time for me too. :hug:

The babies have a gel like covering on their hooves so as not to hurt their momma on the way into the world  Usually we don't see that part since we are busy either cleaning them off they it comes off or momma has already taken care of that. Amazing how God thought of everything , isn't it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. We can't blame ourselves, loss sadly does happen beyond our control. It isn't easy though.

Different things may of happened, soft hooves are normal, soft hooves have to be or it would rip up the Doe internally as mentioned above.

Stillborns could be caused by getting hit hard during pregnancy, or by giving certain meds, to disease, it is very devastating.


----------



## NDlover1975 (Sep 25, 2013)

Being new to this all of your helpful advice is being taken to heart believe me. Good to know about the soft hooves. I guess with our other two kids we just didn't notice it. My husband and I buried her today. It was sad, she was a beautiful little Nigerian Dwarf. Tri colored. Brown, black and white,with blue eyes.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a kid with hooves like that. But sorry for your loss so times these things just happen.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. Loss is inevitable on the farm, but it doesn't make it easier.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

All the losses are so hard but that first one is just horrible. Not saying they get easy, it is just the first is so bad and we beat ourselves up over them and yes we say "what if", but you can not do that. What if you were there and it still did not make it. It is part of livestock, and no it does not get any easier, and when you lost that first goat you ever bought it is really hard. :mecry:

Know we are all here for you and we all are learning no matter how many years we have goats. We are not vets and even they lose them.

We will :hair: pull the hair out and it will grow back. It just is something we do. 

:grouphug::grouphug: Now go play with the beautiful babies you do have and praise the lord for them, you will have lots more to come in the years. And Congratulations on the babies


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: The pain lessens with time and know that most often, there truly is nothing you could have done to have a different outcome


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Half of my kids, all full term, are born with teeth already out, the other half have teeth not thru yet. I don't use teeth as a measure of term, because of that.

All hoofed animals are born with soft, soggy feet so as not to damage the dams reproductive tract on the way out.


----------



## NDlover1975 (Sep 25, 2013)

Tonight we all went out and played with our babies. The one little gal fell asleep in my arms and was snoring. We're so blessed having them and having them be so healthy!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

That's right, count your blessings and look for all the positive things in life. It will help you overcome the negatives


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well said canyontrail


----------

